# i have a 1 ton dually truck.



## mike_bob (Feb 11, 2009)

hey everyone im out in arizona and a have a chevy dually 1 ton truck and im looking to make money with it. like hauling material, or cars, water, anything. if any one can help me out, that would be awesome? email me at [email protected]


----------



## STLfirewood (Feb 12, 2009)

Try this 

http://www.uship.com/

Scott


----------

